# Inexpensive Remote



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Gerry,
Thanks for the post I saved it to my favorites. A guy at my lathe club told me he uses the remotes they sell for Christmas Lights around the holidays I'll ask him how they are rated load wise.
John


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks 4 the review!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice review. Yeah, I favorited this too.

Are these IR or RF?


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

I use the Christmas light version.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

COOL solution!

OK you have three… do they all operate on the same freq.?
... can you change the key code?
... How many codes, for selection, do they have?

Thank you.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Harbor Freight sells a similar one.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

As Arti Johnson from "Laugh-In" would have said….......... veeeeeerrrrrreeeee innnnnnnteresssssting while peepin thru the leaves of a shrub. lol sorry, I watched that show religiously


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Harbor Frt. unit... per search...*

Looks like it's too small in Power handling to control a
Jet DC-650A draws 11 amps on startup and runs at 5.5 amps


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I use something similar in my shop for my DC. I've had mine for about 4 years and it is still going strong. Also, since I rent an old house that doesn't have any over head fixtures or outlets on switches, these work really well. I just hang a remote near the door and instant wall switch. I love these things. Now that we are closes to Halloween, they start appearing in stores all the way past Christmas.


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

The Harbor Freight unit I saw a couple a months ago in the store was rated for 15 amps I believe but I could be wrong. I didn't buy it myself because I remember it wouldn't handle my dust collector.


----------



## 308Gap (Mar 6, 2010)

found it http://www.menards.com/main/electrical/safety-security/timers/indoor-wireless-remote-outlet/p-1477248.htm


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

did anybody find a store that you can purchase online (besides H.F.)?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

You may be able to order online via http://www.menards.com ... just type in the SKU (3635412) in the search box.

-Gerry


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Not available online*

I guess you have to call them on the phone…

Thank you!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I finally was able to make contact with a Menards store in Nebraska…

I asked if I could order one of these and have it shipped to me?
He said, yes, but it will cost quite a bit in freight… Fedex… I gave him my zip code so he could check the freight cost… He called me back & said* it would be $14+*

*I asked him:*

*Ever heard of the USPS Flat Rate boxes?...*

No

*Well, you can get the boxes FREE from the Post Office… This item could probably Fit into a Samll box and ship anywhere in the USA for $5.12!*

Oh, really? We don't use them.

*Well, you might mention this to someone in Management… You might get a nice Bonus out of it…
... because if you did use them, you would have had a Sale…
Because you don't use'em, you have Lost a Sale…
Thank you for checking.*

Thank you… I will…

*bye…*


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice remote, Gery. Thank you for posting.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the post. I was wondering how one would work with an inductive load like a shop vac. Amazon has a number of these on their site. They all look pretty much the same. Going to give one a try. Thanks again.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Yep they will charge you $14 plus…then use the $5 flat rate…its all about money!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I also use the outdoor lighting remote for my HF 2hp DC. A Small rare earth magnet super glued to the back keeps it handy.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

I read this review and went out and bought this this weekend I love it!! I got the one with 3 outlets, though I haven't used the other 2 yet. It is so handy for my table saw so I don't have to go behind my table to turn the shop vac on…although I have found myself hitting the on button a few times without it coming on and then i realized I have turned off the vac at the machine and not even noticed lol. I'm sure I will break my habit soon though. Thanks for the great idea


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

oh and i also super glued a magnet to it so i can stick it anywhere on my saw


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

to all who don't know about simple motor relays I have this same type of remote on my 3hp 220 volt custom cyclone (65 amp start & 18 amp run) and the remote trips the relay the relay turns on the DC. the relay draws .25-1 amp.
I have been using this setup for 5+ years in my shop with out a hitch. I even used this setup on a drum sander I rebuilt cause it was more cost effective than a 7.5hp starter switch I just used a simple light switch to trip the relay.


----------

